# Putting your hand in water



## CoffeeMan (Dec 27, 2009)

This may be a dumb question, but how much damage to water quality does putting your hand in the fishes water... like to fix a plant thats uprooted or something.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

If you have nothing on your hand (eg Lotion, motor oil whatever you been working on) then non. Best is to wash hands w/out soap before adding to the tank water.


----------



## CoffeeMan (Dec 27, 2009)

Angel079 said:


> If you have nothing on your hand (eg Lotion, motor oil whatever you been working on) then non. Best is to wash hands w/out soap before adding to the tank water.


Thats exactly what I do before putting my hands in the tank... wash my hands in hot water without soap. I just wanted to make sure I was doing the right thing. Thanks Angel.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

You are doing everything by the book then! 
I mean if you reach in there for whatever reason w/out washing hands, its not gonna kill your fish instantly, but you know lotion washed in there, grease from working etc etc just like in nature you don't wanna have all this human stuff in a fish world


----------



## PRichs87 (Dec 30, 2009)

Angel079 said:


> You are doing everything by the book then!
> I mean if you reach in there for whatever reason w/out washing hands, its not gonna kill your fish instantly, but you know lotion washed in there, grease from working etc etc just like in nature you don't wanna have all this human stuff in a fish world


true, why are all the fish dying in the world? POLLUTION!


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

I usually just stick my hand in without bothering to wash. I'm not a lotion person so don't need to worry about that. If I have been recently working I will wash the grease off of them. If I've just eaten something a little messy I don't wash them because my garra love to clean them off. LOL.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2009)

Would blood do damage? Just wondering cause with my cat I tend to bleed often.


----------

